# Follicles



## NicolaJane (May 5, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I wonder if you could give me some advice.

I'm currently undergoing IUI treatment. 

Before embarking on this treatment I spent 6 months at another clinic who would not proceed with treatment as my FSH levels were quite high (15 - 10.7) and they were concerned that I would probably not respond to the drugs.

I am now at a different clinic who also said that my FSH levels are a bit of a worry but agreed to try IUI treatment. I've had 4 amps of Menopur which was injected every other day for 4 days. 
On the day of the first scan I was worried that I hadn't responded, when the gynacologest did the scan she said that there were 4 follicles, 3 of a good size 17mm and 2 at 18mm the other was 11mm. When I asked her if I'd responed to the drugs she said "too well". She asked me if I was aware that a muliple pregnancy could occur.
I had one more injection and then had another scan 2 days later, this time there was also a doctor there who also said I was putting myself at risk of a multiple birth.
They said I could have some follicles removed.

I decided to not go for the reduction. 

When we saw the consultant before the IUI treatment he advised us of the low success rates and that we'd probably need a couple of attempts, and now I'm being told that it could be a multiple pregnancy!

Anyway, I had the insemination on Friday, apparently all the factors were very good, my lining was 11mm thick and my DH sperm was excellent with 95% motility.

My thoughts are that I just want to give this the best chance possible and at the end of the day I could come out of this with nothing.


What are your thoughts on this?

Many thanks


Nicola X


----------



## Gaynor (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Nichola,

I have only been on this site for a short while.

I am also having IUI and go in for my scan tomorrow to check out the follicles after clomid to stimulate my ovaries and produce more eggs.

I have heard a lot of success stories of women with high fsh levels. Check out www.highfsh.org

If I were in your position, and I may well be, (although my clinic will only go as high as 3 follicles before they inseminate) I would go for it.

The fact is, ttc is a lottery. And when everything comes together it is time to go for it.

I wish you lots of luck.

Love,

Gaynor.


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi,

In June I went through my first attempt at IUI, which unfortunatley failed. I to took Menopur and at my first scan they told me I had 8 follicles 2 large, 3 med and 3 much smaller it was touch and go as to whether they would let my tx continue, but after taking blood they said I could continue but insemination would be in 2 days time (nearly a week early), they told me I had a good chance but as I mentioned earlier it wasn't to be, so my advice would be to go for it and take your chances, but also weigh up the possibility of a multiple pregnacy and what effect that would have on you and future tx if needed.

All the very best of luck.

Dolly
xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I had 6 follies for my 3rd IUI and was not allowed to continue coz of the risk, however we had tons and tons of sex and still no pregnancy so I def think its worth taking the risk.

Needs must and all that...........!!!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

NicolaJane said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you could give me some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

